# Feral cat help



## notlimah3 (Dec 16, 2018)

We have had a feral cat come around for about 10 years and my wife and I have been feeding her in the morning and night. Last year I made a shelter out of a rubbermaid storage bin and bought 2 snugglesafe heating pads to keep her warm.
Recently in the past three days, she eats a little bit of food and runs away. She does not seem sick it is just weird all of a sudden.
When she first came around she was wild and eventually warmed up to us but lately she is acting very strange. 
I am worried about her.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like "something" scared her, in your yard or in the shelter----another animal that strayed into your yard....perhaps another cat that was aggressive or a dog? Most ferals don't live to be 10 yrs., so in that respect you are lucky. I really don't know what to suggest, other than to keep feeding her and hope she gets over whatever it was that scared her. You could try and trap her, and make her an indoor cat, but at 10 yrs., it would likely be a real shock to her. It's hard to say whether she would adapt or not? Do you have cold winters where you live? If you do, now would be the time to try and trap her and bring her inside. Generally speaking, most cats don't like really cold winters or a lot of rain.


----------

